# Snap or no snap?



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm just seeing how other guys do things. I am new to fishing for saugeye and have been using snaps to connect my jigs and jerk baits. What's your guys opinion on this? I'm using mono on one of my rods and floro on a couple and am switching one to braid if that's makes a difference.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Some do,some don't. Point being, it doesn't really matter. Some will say one affects the action while others say the other will affect it. Weight difference(VERY small) could play a factor if tuning a jerkbait to properly suspend,but other than that,choose what you're comfortable with. That's my take anyways.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

If you use a snap on crankbaits, remove the o-ring and snap directly to the lure. The snap will counter the loss of weight from removing the o-ring and still give the lure the action that it needs. Most use the snap for quick changes. On the jigs it helps to give the swimbaits more freedom and action.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks guys that was my way of looking at it too. The only reason I use them is for quick changes


----------

